# Soilmaster Select? Turface?



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm interested in this as well. SMS seems to be discontinued for a few years now.

The only thing comparable that ive come across is this plant substrate:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm

Not sure if you are considering capping the soils for asthetics or for varying the mineral properties. I would personally just go with one type and use tabs or capsules to supplement as needed.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, as far as I know, Soilmaster was discontinued. I believe Turface is essentially the same thing. I have Soilmaster in a couple tanks, and it works well. It's very light, so it's difficult to get some plants to stay planted. But it doesn't really bug me all that much. Every substrate has its pros and cons. 

I've heard that the substrate from AquariumPlants.com is also the same stuff, but I don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Turface, SS, Flourite, And Schultz are all so close to the same that they are really interchangeable. Same goes for the stuff in the SnS. Pick whatever floats your boat colour and price wise.


----------



## jellie (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a soil user. I do exactly as you imagine: mixed with gravel and sand, cap it w/ aquariumplants.com substrate and some lava rock to keep the slopes from slipping. Your swords and vals would love it. Bulbs love it too. I also have stem plants, carpet plants, mosses, etc. No problems. Growth is slow and steady, low maintenance (I'm in medium light).

If you have any pots from houseplants or container plants from the last year, their soil is about perfect. If not, there is the Mineralized Top Soil route. Everyone else seems to have answered the other questions.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

where can i find these Turface?


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

In.a.Box said:


> where can i find these Turface?


I got mine from my local John Deere dealer. I have it in my 75g which I planned on being a high light tank, but never reached its full potential. I have kuhlis and dwarf chain loaches and they are able to bury themselves halfway in the substrate because it's light. I'm not sure it'd be good for cories since they sift but it wouldn't wear down their barbels like regular gravel because it's soft. 

The trick to getting plants to stay in the Turface is to push them in at an angle instead of straight. I got wisteria without roots to stay in like that.

-Lisa


----------

